# Cdn Cadet OD Slip-on Art work.



## Bergeron 971 (14 Oct 2006)

Enjoy. Avalible in larger format.
working on OD armlets aswell.


----------



## ryanmann356 (14 Oct 2006)

i applaud your effort, but cadets in ODs already have brassards, you dont need slip ons.  Cadets are authorised to wear the brassards like the ones your staff wear at a CSTC to identify you as a cadet, nothing else.


----------



## gt102 (14 Oct 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> wear the brassards like the ones your staff wear at a CSTC



Evidently you have not attented all of the CSTC's around. They vary. For instance, CSTC Blackdown, all the staff wear slip-ons, NOT brassards.

Also, the OD Cadet slip-ons are in existance, and can be found floating around. They are pretty uncommon nowadays though.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (14 Oct 2006)

These are worn by MANY cadets on rain gear, gortex jackets etc. 
I know the rules regarding these.
Not every unit follow the same rules.
In one of my former units, YEARS AGO, lol. Our affiliated unit CO authorized the use of their OD slip-ons for the OD combats, along with the armlet. Or OD slip-on with rank on rain gear. We didn't have the gortex jackets then.

So don't really know a refresher on CATO's. I read it often as a reference.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (14 Oct 2006)

I've also seen Cadets wear the Cadpat slip-ons with CADET tabs.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (14 Oct 2006)

Here ya go. As worn by one of my former units.
We where issued the RCAC patch and some would cut out the rifle green and keep the Maple leaf.
These were worn with the Blank OD Slip-on with CADET tab, or Affiliated unit tab.














http://i.pbase.com/g5/99/708699/3/68559358.RlWdziwo.jpg[/img]


----------



## D. Nicholson (15 Oct 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> Not every unit follow the same rules.



Yes, they do.

Now only Cadet slip-ons are authorized for wear, this is a somewhat recent development... or atleast a tightening of pre-existing rules.


----------



## Blunt Object (15 Oct 2006)

It's alrite to let them wear the slip-ons, brassards, armlets ect... because it helps them to identify/learn the ranks. I just don't think cadets should be allowed to wear the slip-ons/cap badge of their affiliated regiment (which I occasionaly see). I don't say that to belittle anyone it's just that putting you're units name on yourself is earned just like wearing the Cap Badge, I had to wear a corn flake until I passed my trades course just like everyone else did.

Once again I'm not saying this to anyones feelings or start a ruckass but just beacuase I believe wearing said items is an Honour, not a previlige.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (15 Oct 2006)

CO's of units decide who gets to wear their patch's and badges. If they CO of some unit says you can wear something. Well, that's a CO that likes you ;D
Its His/Her choice.

and as for the "yes they do".
Have you been to a cdt camp in the last 20 years? There are LOTS of things cdts wear on uniforms that are not authorized.
Rifle corps, signals, arti, highland corps, god I could go on.
Ascots, regimental cords, gold bottons, black belts, affiliated unit metal tabs, the old scuba patch, mock tower wings, the old belts with powder pouch with rifle corps, red or green dress ranks in rifle corps, lanyards, patrol dress, forge caps, shall I go on. 

PS. this is getting off thread. Some corps may use these some might not. Lets leave it at that. I was bored, and I drew these up, I wanna make some in CdtPat (Marpat) for the new CdtPat, and cadpat as well for the units that allow their cadets to wear cadpat. Yes some do, right or wrong. nothing anyone here can do about it but complain.
get over it.  :rage: MOAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahaha.

I know the CC I work at, we don't allow Cdts to wear cadpat, point final. But less then 10 minutes away another CC do allow them. I don't care.


----------



## ryanmann356 (15 Oct 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> CO's of units decide who gets to wear their patch's and badges. If they CO of some unit says you can wear something.
> Its His/Her choice.


 CATOS buddy.



			
				Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> I wanna make some in CdtPat (Marpat) for the new CdtPat, and cadpat as well for the units that allow their cadets to wear cadpat.



cadets are not authorised to wear cadpat slip ons on their cadetpat uniform no if's and's or buts. Dont waste your time.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (15 Oct 2006)

my god, did I anywhere say I thought it was right? The CdtPat isn't even in the CATO "yet"
Cadpat slipon on CdtPat? Again, where did I say that? I meant Cadpat with cadpat slip-on.

There is what should be and what is. Some people wear it if ya like it or not. 
We all know the rules here. We do not need it to be mentioned over and over again. 
No one here is a god of CATOs. And if you are. you need to find a hobby ;D


----------



## Burrows (15 Oct 2006)

Missing the Master Jack.


----------



## ouyin2000 (15 Oct 2006)

Question:

Would you wear the combat slip ons with rank on them, as well as the CADET tab? If so, why is it required that you wear your rank on your sleeve, as well as your shoulders?


----------



## c.jacob (15 Oct 2006)

We had brassards at our cadet corps.  We didn't where any slip-ons with them.


----------



## ryanmann356 (15 Oct 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> We all know the rules here. We do not need it to be mentioned over and over again.
> No one here is a god of CATOs. And if you are. you need to find a hobby ;D



No one is a god of catos (whatever that is) but its far better to be informed than to be ignorant and continuousely post messages about wanting to wear OD, cadetpat and cadpat slip ons  etc.  Its been done before use the search tab next time.  If you want to wear cadpat with the cadpat slip ons join the Reserves.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (15 Oct 2006)

LOL have I mentioned anywhere that I was interested in wearing any type of slip-on?
Thank you.
This thread was made to post my art work for those who wished to save it and use it for what ever purpose they wished.

God, Mod's can you please clean this thread up,
Thanks in advance.

Geez...


----------



## Bergeron 971 (15 Oct 2006)

when I was a cadet, we wore the armlets, with BLANK slip-ons, to imitate the CF. as their ranks where sewn on the arm and they wore they're slip-ons with apropreate tab.

When the CADET tabs began its appearance some of use bought some and wore those.

We would use slip-ons with ranks only on the rain gear then.

We strictly fallowed the CF standards, and didn't talk about the Cdt rules about combats

we only wore combats at, skill at arms, training and FTX's


----------



## gt102 (19 Oct 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> CATOS buddy.
> 
> cadets are not authorised to wear cadpat slip ons on their cadetpat uniform no if's and's or buts. Dont waste your time.




Interesting concept. Especially considering a good quantity of staff cadets at CSTC Blackdown were given CADPAT slipons to wear for the summer. No, not standard (in our case) dark green with yellow rank/cadet isignia.. but CADPAT material, and green rank.


----------



## Lerch (19 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know where I'd be able to get some unit tabs made up? I know CPGear does but I haven't gotten a reply back from them yet.

And I'm not looking to go on a roadtrip to make the deal...


----------



## Bergeron 971 (19 Oct 2006)

what do you want to have made? and what fabric?


----------



## Lerch (19 Oct 2006)

Looking to get 4 tabs in CADPAT and a dozen on OD that read 'NLCC 125'


----------



## Bergeron 971 (19 Oct 2006)

CPGEAR.ca should be your way to go.


----------



## Lerch (20 Oct 2006)

That's what I hope


----------



## cadettrooper (20 Oct 2006)

There's also a Tailor shop here at CFB Esquimalt that makes tabs as well. you might be able to get them made there:

Mia’s Tailor Shop  
98 CFB Naden  
Victoria, BC.  
(250)-382-1539​


----------



## Lerch (20 Oct 2006)

Well if CPGear doesn't work out...maybe I'll make a trip into Victoria.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (20 Oct 2006)

or you can wait till next fall, I plan to buy a embroidery machine.


----------



## PiperDown (6 Nov 2006)

Why would you want a slip on with your unit on it?

The only slip ons Cadets or the CIC are allowed to wear say CIC, or CADET on them.
*anything else is illegal.*
If you want fool people on the street that you are in the regular force or reserves.. Join the regular force or reserves.

I don't care if you intend to wear them only during unit exercises.. the point is, they are Illegal.

Nothing gets my goat like this crap.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Nov 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Looking to get 4 tabs in CADPAT and a dozen on OD that read 'NLCC 125'



Where would a CI with the Navy League get a CADPAT uniform? If you are Reg/Res then you must were your auth slipons.


----------



## Burrows (6 Nov 2006)

The CADPAT topic has been beaten to death and then flogged several more times.  Keep it to slip-ons.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> The CADPAT topic has been beaten to death and then flogged several more times.  Keep it to slip-ons.



Sorry, I was rreferringto the slip-ons. The question remains, why would a Navy League CI require CADPAT Slip-ons? Navy League CIs are not even issued uniforms.

Edited for correction:  I was wrong. Navy League CIs can be issued the Navy League salt and peppers. But this still raises the question of why he would need CADPAT Slip-ons.


----------



## Burrows (7 Nov 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was rreferringto the slip-ons. The question remains, why would a Navy League CI require CADPAT Slip-ons? Navy League CIs are not even issued uniforms.
> 
> Edited for correction:  I was wrong. Navy League CIs can be issued the Navy League salt and peppers. But this still raises the question of why he would need CADPAT Slip-ons.


Because he wants to look cool in a CADPAT uniform that he has personally purchased perhaps.


----------



## primer (10 Nov 2006)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> Why would you want a slip on with your unit on it?
> 
> The only slip ons Cadets or the CIC are allowed to wear say CIC, or CADET on them.
> *anything else is illegal.*
> ...




Back to Slip ons CIC Army wear "CIC" I have seen Air and Navy CIC Officers wear "CANADA" is that Illegal too  :blotto:


----------



## Lerch (10 Nov 2006)

I'm gonna say no, otherwise all the Air and Navy CIC are doing it wrong.


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Nov 2006)

primer said:
			
		

> Back to Slip ons CIC Army wear "CIC" I have seen Air and Navy CIC Officers wear "CANADA" is that Illegal too  :blotto:



There seems to be some ambiguity in the dress regs on that as far as combats go.  On DEUs, never.

CIC Army officers wear CIC on their DEUs like all other trained army personnel; the practice in the army it to wear the name of your regiment or branch on your shoulers, and CIC is a branch.  In the navy and air force this isn't done so CIC officers, like other officers in those elements, wear Canada on their shoulders.


----------



## Black Watch (11 Nov 2006)

I remember, back in my days (approx.2000), I had the opportunity to buy cadet od slip-ons.


----------



## rwgill (11 Nov 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> CIC Army officers wear CIC on their DEUs like all other trained army personnel; the practice in the army it to wear the name of your regiment or branch on your shoulers, and CIC is a branch.


I am not 100% positive, maybe someone can confirm.............

In the army, there are different shoulder titles and combat titles.

Example, 3 Field Engineer Squadron wears ENGINEERS in DEU (brass and slip on) but wears 3 FD SQN in combats.  The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa wear CAMERONS in DEU, yet wear CH of O in combats.

Again, I'm not positive.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (12 Nov 2006)

ya sometimes on the combats and DEU the titles are not the same,
but mean tha same thing.


----------



## CO 113 (15 Nov 2006)

Cadets are not permitted to wear cadpat.  No member of the CF is permitted to loan their cadpat to a cadet.  Therefore no slip ons are required.


----------



## Burrows (15 Nov 2006)

CO 113 said:
			
		

> Cadets are not permitted to wear cadpat.  No member of the CF is permitted to loan their cadpat to a cadet.  Therefore no slip ons are required.


I was informed that CADPAT may be worn if the cadet has procured it themself.  CADET rank slip ons are required as is unit headdress.  The CATOs under dress regulations do NOT specify a textile pattern.

Furthermore, we should be considered lucky that we have regulations regarding the wearing of unit headdress and CADET rank; as the CCM does *NOT* as a whole provide an issued field uniform at home units - we have no control over what can be worn (unless it is directly endangering the safety of someone there).

As I have previously stated; this subject HAS been flogged and the above was the reached conclusion at this time.  While input is appreciated, reading the topic and *absorbing* the info is appreciated moreso.

Kyle Burrows
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Bergeron 971 (15 Nov 2006)

Kyle, That was a very professional statement.


----------



## D. Nicholson (1 Dec 2006)

CIC Officers are still being issued with "CANADA" CADPAT slip-ons in many cases, so it's not "illegal" if it's what they were issued (without error). Slowly everything is starting to come around to CIC, all the initial issues I've seen in the last 2 years have been "CIC." Slip-ons issued after promotions seem to be the ones with "CANADA" What's odd is some have CIC on a tab, and some are stitched right on to the slip-on? Mine are all tabs, which I like because they can be used on future slip-ons.

DEUs, for Army, are issued as has been said with the "CIC" side title and collar dogs. At RCIS they sell "CIC" titles for our slip-ons, however it seems the minority of Officers wear these for whatever reason, a lot of it having to do with the fact they're not at the RCIS very often! It's the only place I have seen them; but I haven't been looking either. I think one thing lacking from CIC is a greater pride in the branch from a a large group of members, my wearing CIC side titles is just one of many ways I show I am, as the magazine used to be aptly titled, _Proud to be_.


----------

